#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Grootste tour ooit...

## axs

is 2 weken geleden begonnen... en geen woord te lezen over deze NEDERLANDSE productie op dit forum.
Verbaast me wel beetje enorm...

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Het is geen Nederlandse productie maar een Limburgse... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Een kennis van mij reisd mee in iedergeval...

Maar inderdaad....weinig terug te vinden hier...

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Je bedoelt deze ? : AndrÃ© Rieu.com - The official website: Actueel

----------


## axs

> Het is geen Nederlandse productie maar een Limburgse...



Zegt de brabander...





> Maar inderdaad....weinig terug te vinden hier...



En er is nochtans een blog... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## esound

ben er zelf bij geweest het was zeer imponerend :Big Grin:

----------


## kokkie

> is 2 weken geleden begonnen... en geen woord te lezen over deze NEDERLANDSE productie op dit forum.
> Verbaast me wel beetje enorm...



Dat heet bescheidenheid...

----------


## Upgrading your system

Jammer al die bescheidenheid, het is namelijk zeker een show om eens goed te bekijken en te bespreken.
Zelfs al vindt je rieu niet om aan te horen, kan je hem niet uitstaan en zou je hem nooit op cd kopen is het nog de moeite even bij dit/deze concert/tour stil te staan.

----------


## Gast1401081

jeps/// 

vind een avondje rieu best wel geinig... maar ik kan me voorstellen dat de Metallica-fans en de LedZeppelin bezoekers er anders over denken.

Bedenk dan dat ze alle drie van hetzelfde geluidssysteem gebruik maken...

----------


## kokkie

Laat ik het anders zeggen, er zijn meer produkties in Nederland en België die een topic waardig zijn, maar die hier nooit besproken worden. 
En dat heeft meestal te maken dat het niet in de interesse ligt van 80% de forummers en de overige 20% geen behoefte heeft om over zijn eigen produkties te posten.
Zo was er een week of 3 geleden een produktie met behoorlijk wat zendtijd vooraf, een live show op tv met 34 universes DMX waar ook niets over gezegt is, terwijl er vorig jaar wel een topic over was.

Conclusie: professionele interesse van de meeste forummers is beperkt tot hun eigen smaak entertainment.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Laat ik het anders zeggen, er zijn meer produkties in Nederland en België die een topic waardig zijn, maar die hier nooit besproken worden. 
> En dat heeft meestal te maken dat het niet in de interesse ligt van 80% de forummers en de overige 20% geen behoefte heeft om over zijn eigen produkties te posten.
> Zo was er een week of 3 geleden een produktie met behoorlijk wat zendtijd vooraf, een live show op tv met 34 universes DMX waar ook niets over gezegt is, terwijl er vorig jaar wel een topic over was.
> 
> Conclusie: professionele interesse van de meeste forummers is beperkt tot hun eigen smaak entertainment.



en men kijkt niet verder dan hun eigen discosetje lang is.... een van de redenen om eens na te denken over een afdeling "Pro", maar dan wel met een afscherming/postblokkade voor de DAPpere discoboertjes..

----------


## MC Party

Misschien hebben de "pro's" het wel te druk met de eigen business?
Ken maar weinig collega's die een werkweek halen met minder dan 50 uur per week deze periode... laat staan dat je in die andere tijd ook nog es met werk bezig moet zijn ;-)

----------


## esound

Hierbij een paar technische details voor de liefhebbers; 

408* Mac 2000 wash 
144* Mac 2000 Performance 
48* Vari-lite VL 3500Q 
20*  Vari-lite VL3000 
183* Mac 250 wash 
18*  High-end Showgun 
12*  Mac 700 profile 
16*  Martin Exterior 200 
18*  2K xenon mini big-lite 
113*  CLS Pixelbar 36 
50*  Xilver Dropled 
99*  DPF Pizza (kroonluchter) 
197*  Striplight 
27*  4-lite 
64*  8-lite 
48* Cat-eye 
7*  Volgspot 

DMX gestuurde sneeuwmachines 
DMX gestuurde fonteinen 
DMX gestuurde Flames 
 3300 amp per fase, alleen voor het licht. 
44 DMX lijnen volledig op glasvezel en ethernet gestuurd 
Meer als 23000 dmxadressen. 
 2 ijsbanen bijna 600m2 
2 vijvers van 12mtr Ø 
20 koetsen met paarden 
Ruim 100 containers materiaal 
Ruim 250m2 videoschermen 
Meer dan 250 geluidskasten

----------


## gertgeluid

> .....Meer dan 250 geluidskasten



Mooi altijd die lijstjes van lichtmensen...

Toch bedankt  :Wink:

----------


## beyma

Dit ziet er inderdaad zeeer indrukwekkend uit !



Flink zaaltje ook  :EEK!:

----------


## Outline

> en men kijkt niet verder dan hun eigen discosetje lang is.... een van de redenen om eens na te denken over een afdeling "Pro", maar dan wel met een afscherming/postblokkade voor de DAPpere discoboertjes..



Volgens mij is hier al eens over getypt. Hoe wil jij de mensen scheiden? Op basis van KvK ofzo? Of gebrek daaraan? ;-)

----------


## moderator

Die discussie is niet gepast in dit onderwerp, onderwerp hier is...de grootste tour...
Onderwerp even verplaatst naar de lounge.

----------


## Outline

De nadruk bij mij lag ook op de smiley...

----------


## moderator

Ben ik blij dat wij mekaar in ieder geval begrijpen, nu de rest nog :Wink: 
Waarmee worden al deze dmx speeltjes eigenlijk aangestuurd?

----------


## esound

2 x hog 3  :EEK!:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Dit ziet er inderdaad zeeer indrukwekkend uit !
> 
> 
> 
> Flink zaaltje ook



Is dit nou van zijn Nederlandse tour of van zijn wereldtournee (o.a. dit jaar Toronto)?

----------


## Funmaker

wereldtournee want dit komt ook naar Brussel  :Smile: 
en als dit enkel een nederlandse tour zou zijn dan vraag ik me persoonlijk af hoeveel grote zalen Nederland dan wel niet heeft  :Wink: 
want het ziet er immens uit zowel lijstje als foto(s)

----------


## Stoney3K

> wereldtournee want dit komt ook naar Brussel 
> en als dit enkel een nederlandse tour zou zijn dan vraag ik me persoonlijk af hoeveel grote zalen Nederland dan wel niet heeft 
> want het ziet er immens uit zowel lijstje als foto(s)



Stadions zijn er in Nederland zat  :Smile: ... het dak op de foto doet me namelijk aan de ArenA denken.

----------


## esound

alleen in toronto past het in de breedte en hoeft het niet in de lengte gezet te worden zoals in de arena en het dak is ook maar een stukje hoger met z'n 100mtr hoogte dan de arena.

Dit is het tour schema

TORONTO
Dec 14th & 15th 2007
DÜSSELDORF
Mar 15th 2008
AMSTERDAM
Jun 28th 2008
LEIPZIG
Jul 12th 2008
PARIS
Aug 29th 2008
BRUSSELS
Sep 13th 2008
MELBOURNE
Nov 14th & 15th 2008
SYDNEY
Nov 29th 2008

----------


## JeroenVDV

> en het schijnt dat er 2 kapot zijn gegaan en met spoed er 2 zijn ingevlogen en 10 min. voor de show konden beginnen met licht te proggen??



Gebruik ff je gezonde verstand a.u.b,. we hebben het niet over een schoolfeestje waar je tijdens het wegwerken van je bakje friet even wat chases tikt. Jij dacht echt dat er op locatie nog veel getikt moest worden?

----------


## esound

Het licht is inderdaad geleverd door Rentall. En het geluid is gedaan door Solotech. En wat betreft het licht programmeren men heeft wel 2 nachten zitten tikken om hier en daar de boel aantepassen.

----------


## axs

> Laat ik het anders zeggen, er zijn meer produkties in Nederland en België die een topic waardig zijn, maar die hier nooit besproken worden. 
> En dat heeft meestal te maken dat het niet in de interesse ligt van 80% de forummers en de overige 20% geen behoefte heeft om over zijn eigen produkties te posten.
> Zo was er een week of 3 geleden een produktie met behoorlijk wat zendtijd vooraf, een live show op tv met 34 universes DMX waar ook niets over gezegt is, terwijl er vorig jaar wel een topic over was.
> 
> Conclusie: professionele interesse van de meeste forummers is beperkt tot hun eigen smaak entertainment.



Hierin kan ik je helemaal gelijk geven... zoals we offline al meermaals aangehaald hebben.
Jammer dat velen idd niet verder kijken dan hun 'muzikale' smaak en enkel zulke 'creatiefloze' producties hier de bovenhand halen...

----------


## beyma

> het dak op de foto doet me namelijk aan de ArenA denken.



Dan vraag ik me af of je ooit in de ArenA bent geweest.... :Confused: 

Maar goed, Esound lijkt mij de meeste inside info te hebben, op de foto die ik poste, daar zie je dat de bovenste ring nog leeg is... 
Hebben ze dat bewust gedaan vanwege het geluid of zaten ze al aan een bepaald maximum aantal mensen? 

Waar ik ook benieuwd naar ben is het decor, dat is tenslotte me werk, is dit een steiger constructie met -hoofdzakelijk- printdoeken ? En door welke firma wordt dat opgebouwd?

----------


## showband

> Hierin kan ik je helemaal gelijk geven... zoals we offline al meermaals aangehaald hebben.
> Jammer dat velen idd niet verder kijken dan hun 'muzikale' smaak en enkel zulke 'creatiefloze' producties hier de bovenhand halen...



Misschien dat dit forum siekem veel bezoekers kent die niet gaan lopen posten over shows waar ze geen snars aan hebben gedaan? Stond dat ook niet ergens in de forumregels? 

Het is altijd boeiend, zinnig, leerzaam om informatie te krijgen van en over shows waar wel mensen op het forum aan hebben meegedaan...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Als er dan kennelijk geen enkele forumbezoeker aan deze show heeft meegewerkt dan komt er geen post over. Is dat nou zo erg?

voor mezelf sprekend. Ik vind het mooi en indrukwekkend maar kan over de show van Rieu geen zinnig stuk posten omdat ik gewoon niet in die hoek zit. Klaar. Om nou van die zure mailtjes te lezen van een moderator dat de interesse er bij de lezers van dit forum niet is, dat vind ik eigenlijk een beetje aanmatigend.  :Cool:  (maar je bent erg goed hoor  :Big Grin: )

Als er iemand info heeft over de logistiek van zoiets, graag. 
Hoe lang plan je in om zo een fontein met water te vullen of weer leeg te laten lopen? Moet je dan iets tegen streptokokken doen? Maken de installaties van die ijsbanen en pompen geen enorm lawaai? Hoe ga je daarme om? Moeten paarden die door zo een toestand heen lopen speciale training? Wie doe zoiets?
Ik kan me geen voorstelling maken hoe je zoiets bij elkaar houd. Maar ja. Van het "gevallen grid bij rieu optr3den in frankrijk" topic op deze site is ook nooit wat terechtgekomen. Dus ik twijfel of er echte info gaat komen. Hoeveel topics er over gemaakt worden.

----------


## axs

> Misschien dat dit forum siekem veel bezoekers kent die niet gaan lopen posten over shows waar ze geen snars aan hebben gedaan? Stond dat ook niet ergens in de forumregels? 
> 
> Het is altijd boeiend, zinnig, leerzaam om informatie te krijgen van en over shows waar wel mensen op het forum aan hebben meegedaan...  Als er dan kennelijk geen enkele forumbezoeker aan deze show heeft meegewerkt dan komt er geen post over. Is dat nou zo erg?
> 
> voor mezelf sprekend. Ik vind het mooi en indrukwekkend maar kan over de show van Rieu geen zinnig stuk posten omdat ik gewoon niet in die hoek zit. Klaar. Om nou van die zure mailtjes te lezen van een moderator dat de interesse er bij de lezers van dit forum niet is, dat vind ik eigenlijk een beetje aanmatigend.  (maar je bent erg goed hoor )
> 
> Als er iemand info heeft over de logistiek van zoiets, graag. 
> Hoe lang plan je in om zo een fontein met water te vullen of weer leeg te laten lopen? Moet je dan iets tegen streptokokken doen? Maken de installaties van die ijsbanen en pompen geen enorm lawaai? Hoe ga je daarme om? Moeten paarden die door zo een toestand heen lopen speciale training? Wie doe zoiets?
> Ik kan me geen voorstelling maken hoe je zoiets bij elkaar houd. Maar ja. Van het "gevallen grid bij rieu optr3den in frankrijk" topic op deze site is ook nooit wat terechtgekomen. Dus ik twijfel of er echte info gaat komen. Hoeveel topics er over gemaakt worden.



Chris, Thanks voor je betoog! Kan me er eigenlijk helemaal in vinden.

Juist 1 ding heb ik toch mijn bedenkingen bij, even verduidelijken:
Waarom komt elk dance-event hier wel uitgebreid voorbij, inclusief elk lampje dat blijkbaar niet werkte (zonder dat er ook iemand van de posters hieraan meegewerkt heeft) en echte interessante producties laat men gewoon links liggen?
Moeten we niet allen een 'brede' blik hebben en ons niet alleen focussen op enkel het geknipper op de beat?

Ik kan op andere fora genoeg informatie vinden betreffende deze interessante, vooruitstrevende producties, dus zoek mijn heil wel verder daar. 
Maar het blijft jammer dat pareltjes van producties gedaan door belgen/nederlanders hier gewoon doodgezwegen worden. Een beetje beroepsfierheid mag toch?
Ook al hebben we niet direct iemand op het forum die meegewerkt heeft aan een bepaalde productie blijft het toch reuze interessant om te discussieren hoe ze het 1 en ander hebben aangepakt. 

Nogmaals dank voor je verduidelijking en ook de info tussen de regeltjes  :Wink: 

Grtz

Tom

----------


## esound

de bovenste ring was inderdaad leeg ivm met de zichtlijnen aangezien het truss op z'n 32mtr hing. Wat betreft de ijsbanen de koelunit gingen tijdens de show uit. :Smile:  Het deco is gemaakt door rieu het waren panelen en dus geen doeken.

----------


## Gast1401081

qua logistiek : rieu doet er niet ff 20 per maand natuurlijk.. . Dus is er wat meer ruimte etc om de zaak te plannen....

Verder weet ik dat er , qua geluid, genoeg voorraad is in limburg om een deftig PA-verhuurbedrijf op te zetten...  En over de oceanen wordt er vaak lokaal bijgehuurd, als dat goedfkoper is dan invliegen ( en dan letterlijk invliegen..LOL)

----------


## Stoney3K

> Dan vraag ik me af of je ooit in de ArenA bent geweest....



Hence de verwoording "denken aan" in plaats van "Zoals ik het nu zie is het...". Afvallen van andere (vaak minder professionele) forumgebruikers schijnt hier een beetje een gewoonte te worden. Ik kon dit plaatje ook nergens rechtstreeks van de Rieu site vinden, maar eens aan mijn oom laten zien (die zat in het orkest tijdens het optreden in Toronto op slagwerk).

Edit: Plaatje is van Toronto. Reverse angle:



Verder ben ik het trouwens met Showband eens: Bij een Rieu productie komen zeker andere zaken kijken dan bij een of ander dance-evenement, ik kan begrijpen dat mensen het leuk vinden om met hele lange lijsten apparatuur en technische verhandelingen aan te komen, maar ik vraag me af hoeveel meerwaarde zoiets op productieniveau biedt. 

Rieu doet erg mooie producties die minder "spetterend" zijn in de zin van veel geknipper, geplof en gelaser, maar in alle details zeer goed uitgewerkt. Het feit dat ze 2 dagen aan het licht hebben zitten programmeren bewijst dat maar weer eens. Je hebt het immers over iets wat meer theater is in plaats van een "DJ-set" achtig iets als een dance-event, en dat brengt andere (lees hier niet: betere of slechtere!) uitdagingen met zich mee.

----------


## moderator

Nou....zonder mensen die hele nette dance acts belichten voor de schenen te schoppen durf ik wel te stellen dat de belichting van deze show vele malen complexer is dan welk dance event van afgelopen jaar!

Wat mij betreft is het belichten van een degelijk event een compleet andere tak van sport, net zoals een musical dat is.
Uiteraard is er op het forum alle ruimte voor dit soort producties, maar dan graag met het nodige respect voor het geplaatste onderwerp!

----------


## DJ_Compact

> Waar ik ook benieuwd naar ben is het decor, dat is tenslotte me werk, is dit een steiger constructie met -hoofdzakelijk- printdoeken ? En door welke firma wordt dat opgebouwd?



Het is idd een flinke hoop staal wat ze voor het decor nodig hebben. Hier een foto van de testopbouw van deze constructie:

----------


## stekelvarke

> het toch reuze interessant om te discussieren hoe ze het 1 en ander hebben aangepakt.



Dat is het zeker. Maar om op al die vragen uiteindelijk het juiste antwoord te krijgen is het wel handig om iemand op het forum te hebben die links of rechts wat met de productie te maken heeft. Zoals het bv. wel hert geval was bij de toppics over Borsato of Eurosong for kids.

Verder heb ik ook een hoop vragen over 't een en ander. Zoals bv die DMX-gestuurde fonteinen, welk bedrijf kan zo iets leveren? En zijn er standaard systemen op de markt of is dit custom made?

Ook zie ik dat er een 40-tal DMX lijnen in gebruik zijn(Over netwerk)? Welk systeem wordt hier voor gebruikt?

Overigens denk ik dat het wel even duurt voor deze set perfect werkend te krijgen. Het kan niet anders dat er heel wat 'getroubleshoot' moet worden.

----------


## AJB

Zeer ontroerend deze discussies over de relevantie van deze show. Mijn stelling: een ieder die mocht denken dat dit niet interessant is: get a life!

Nu even inhoudelijk: is er ook echte info? Wie is de LD? Is er inside info aanwezig over netwerksysteem dat gebruikt is etc. Draaien de Hog3's al op de nieuwe DP of nog oude ?

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ik las iets over 2 ijsbanen in deze productie. Kan iemand mij daar meer over vertellen

edit, inmiddels wat meer gelezen erover.. willen jullie vast ook iets van meepikken

André Rieu heeft voor zijn concerttoer 'A romantic Vienna night' een replica op ware grootte laten bouwen van het Weense kasteel Schönbrunn. Het decor is 125 meter breed, 30 meter diep en 35 meter hoog. Volgens Rieu gaat het om 'het grootste decor ooit' voor een reizende voorstelling. De wereldtournee van de Limburgse violist gaat vrijdag in première in het Canadese Toronto. 
Schönbrunn is het kasteel van de beroemde Oostenrijkse keizerin Sissi en haar man Franz Joseph. Volgens Rieu is het bij uitstek de plek waar zijn muziek thuishoort. Omdat niet al zijn fans naar Wenen kunnen afreizen, brengt hij Wenen dus maar naar zijn fans. 
De replica van het kasteel komt inclusief twee ijsbanen en een balzaal met gouden kroonluchters en een handgeschilderd plafond. Ook komen er tijdens de concerten veertien koetsen en 36 paarden langs. 
Hoewel Rieu zich daarnaast nog eens laat ondersteunen door 250 artiesten, benadrukt hij dat het uiteindelijk allemaal om de muziek draait. Na Toronto worden Duitsland, Frankrijk en België aangedaan. Op 28 juni staat hij in de Amsterdam Arena.

Verder schijnt het ontwerp voor het podium en decor van de hand te zijn van de Zoon van rieu: genaamd Pierre. Uiteraard bijgestaan door grafisch ontwerpers. 

"Ik had tranen in mijn ogen toen ik hem zag." Het enorme decor, dat in 125 zeecontainers wordt vervoerd, is 125 meter lang, 30 meter diep en 34 meter hoog. Het gebouw heeft een gouden ballroom en twee ijsbanen van in totaal 600 vierkante meter. Het kost de honderd bouwers vijf dagen lang 24 uur per dag werk om de Schönbrunn op te bouwen. 
Speciaal voor zijn show in Amsterdam ontwikkelt Rieu samen met de ArenA een systeem om de akoestiek in het stadion naar een hoger niveau te brengen. 

Verder heb ik gelezen: De regionale omroep L1 TV zendt de documentaire over zijn concert met dit podium in Toronto uit op zondag 30 december om 17.00, 18.00, 19.00, 20.00 en 23.00 uur.

dan nog een filmpje over rieu in de efteling die ik tegenkwam. heeft niet veel te meken met exact deze productie, maar is het kijken waard.

de gehele serievan 6 delen in deze documantaire ::TROS.nl: Audio / Video::

LET EVEN OP< DE BOVENSTE IS DEEL 6. wil je ze dus allen bekijken, begin dan bij de onderste en let op de datum van uitzenden.

veel techniek te zien, wie doet wat, waarom en waarmee.
interessant op gebied van decor, licht, geluid en beeldtechniek

----------


## axs

> Nu even inhoudelijk: is er ook echte info? Wie is de LD? Is er inside info aanwezig over netwerksysteem dat gebruikt is etc. Draaien de Hog3's al op de nieuwe DP of nog oude ?



LD: Henkjan van Beek?

Nieuwe DP's voor hog3? Zijn voor zover ik weet geen nieuwe DP's op de markt, nog steeds dezelfde als 'in the beginning'... en daar is niks mis mee.

Sinds enkele weken is er wel nieuwe software 2.3 met een hoop nieuwe features en bugfixes en... erg stabiel!

----------


## AJB

> Nieuwe DP's voor hog3? Zijn voor zover ik weet geen nieuwe DP's op de markt,



Die komen er aan, en zoals zo vaak zou het niet vreemd zijn als een grote veeleisende tour als eerste gebruik mag maken van het nieuwe apparaat. Vandaar mijn vraag.






> nog steeds dezelfde als 'in the beginning'... en daar is niks mis mee.



Nee en omdat er niks mis mee is komt er een vervanger die uiteindelijk wel naar behoren moet gaan werken... Pfff laten we die beerput niet meer open trekken! Ik snap best dat veel Hog gebruikers aan de hand van work-arounds netjes hun show kunnen draaien, maar een reliable en stabiel netwerk met een DP2000??? Voor mensen die nu met een vreselijke principiele en vooral onjuiste reactie gaan komen bij voorbaat: het is gewoon niet waar!

----------


## axs

> Die komen er aan, en zoals zo vaak zou het niet vreemd zijn als een grote veeleisende tour als eerste gebruik mag maken van het nieuwe apparaat. Vandaar mijn vraag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nee en omdat er niks mis mee is komt er een vervanger die uiteindelijk wel naar behoren moet gaan werken... Pfff laten we die beerput niet meer open trekken! Ik snap best dat veel Hog gebruikers aan de hand van work-arounds netjes hun show kunnen draaien, maar een reliable en stabiel netwerk met een DP2000??? Voor mensen die nu met een vreselijke principiele en vooral onjuiste reactie gaan komen bij voorbaat: het is gewoon niet waar!



Hetgene wat in de pipeline zit is ondersteuning van ARTnet... en dat is iets totaal anders dan een DP...

Maar... dat is weer een andere discussie  :Wink:  en die gaan we niet voeren in dit topic.

Hierbij een foto van de DP's op deze productie  :Wink:

----------


## Watt Xtra

In de telegraaf stond een stuk over rieu en zijn zoon, die inmiddels alweer 6 jaar voor hem werkt als algemeen manager en bouw coordinator. Zijn zoon begon als 19jarige voor zijn pa te werken en kreeg meteen de touwtjes in handen. 

Het interview ging vooral om rieu en zoon maar er werd ook nog even een stukje over deze tour aangehaald, incl foto's van de bouw van de show in Toronto.
Er gaan zo 250 man eigen personeel mee en terplaatse worden er nog eens 250 man bijgehuurd.
Getallen over geluid, licht en decor werden niet echt vermeld, wel even dat het een 1:1 copy is kwa decor en dat er door de zaal een 100tal kroonluchters worden gehangen als zaallicht.

----------


## berolios

Veel weet ik niet uit eerste hand van deze productie, enige dat ik er zelf mee van doen heb gehad is het meewerken aan een aantal lampjes die hij nog altijd gebruikt (Xilver). Maar ik wil toch even kwijt zeer diep respect te hebben voor Rieu en companen, daarin zeker ook zijn zoon die nu de technisch producent is. Om het maar in onze taal te zeggen: dit is nu wat je noemt een schoolvoorbeeld van een 'dik-voor-mekaar-show' op alle fronten. 

Ik ken veel technici die mee toeren en ook een aantal muzikanten uit het orkest en ik uit wat ik hoor trek ik de duidelijke conclusie dat Rieu een zeer prettige werkgever is, waarom denk je dat hij zo weinig doorloop in zijn orkest heeft? Zowel op zakelijk, muzikaal alsook technisch gebied een productie van wereldformaat... en dat uit wat allemaal is begonnen als het 'hieringe-biete' in Maastricht (na carnaval worden er haringen gegeten = hieringe biete... dit werd vroeger opgeleukt door Rieu) met orkest. Respect!

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik heb vannacht die Tros-serie gezien, en ben het er met mezelf over eens dat meneer Rieu zn zaakjes erg goed voor mekaar heeft. Hij bezuinigt niet op safety of comfort, en draait een show in mekaar waar ik m petje voor afneem, voorzover ik dat eigenlijk mag.....

en of tafel 1 nou met de oude bug-free software , of met de nieuwere bug-free-ere software draait zal me eigenlijk mn reet roesten...

wel spannend is het lostrappen van een dmx-universe, waardoor er een aantal wapperkoppen spontaan een eigen leven gingen leiden, vlak voor de show in Japan... 

de docu-soap op de tros (link hierboven ergens) geeft een goed inzicht in wat ze voor problemen tegenkomen on-the-raod, en hoe dat dan maar ff opgelost wordt..(opgravinkje ergens? leggen we er toch een complete Leyher-vloer overheen>>LOL)

nogmaalsd : petje af hier...

----------


## Gast1401081

> en dat uit wat allemaal is begonnen als het 'hieringe-biete' in Maastricht (na carnaval worden er haringen gegeten = hieringe biete... dit werd vroeger opgeleukt door Rieu) met orkest. Respect!



oh, ik weet dat Rieu al een jaar of 35, 40 aan t werk is met zn orkest, en inderdaad er alles aan gedaan heeft om airplay en publiciteit te krijgen... Ook spelen op het haringhappen enzo... En toen kwam die 2e van Sjostakovich voorbij....

----------


## Robert H

Ben een beetje door Rieu z'n archief aan het bladeren. Nooit gedacht dat die gast zo groot was. In een bepaald nieuwsbericht wordt vermeld dat 'ie met NEGEN dvd's in de Top-10 van Australië staat. Dan doe je leuk mee ;-)

Maarreh, ik kom op een gegeven moment een foto tegen van een stel apparaten die ik nog niet eerder heb gezien. Het commentaar erbij luidt: "A couple of speakers". 

Zijn dit écht speakers? En zo ja, wat is hier nu weer de filosofie achter? Extreme puntbron ofzo?

----------


## R. den Ridder

SB-1 : Parabolic Long-Throw Sound Beam

Ja dus!.. heeft een afstraling van 10 graden horizontaal en vertikaal, en doet wat hij moet doen vanaf 500hz..mooi spul..denk dat Rieu samen met meyer gaat bewijzen dat het wel "kan" in de arena...wil er stiekum toch wel naartoe, ook al heb ik niets met deze muziek..ik zeg....wie kan er een tour achter de schermen regelen  :Smile:

----------


## Gast1401081

> ....wie kan er een tour achter de schermen regelen



zal ff wat mailtjes eraan wagen... 
de vorige keer dat het ook wel kon was met Celine Dion, met dezelfde sb-1's...

----------


## jakkes72

Kunnen we geen "groeps" rondleiding krijgen?

Die SB1's van Celine hebben een dag of wat later daar ook gehangen met de EO-Jongerendag.

Rare schotels om te zien.
Je moet er maar opkomen zo.....

Volgens mij is Meyer de enige die zoiets heeft?

----------


## esound

zo had even tijd op wat foto's te uploaden voor de liefhebbers:

----------


## beyma

Phoehee, heb net 'even' die uitzendingen van de Tros gekeken,en ben gewoon sprakeloos....  :EEK!: 

Esound, dat zijn leuke foto's ! Maar hoe gaan ze dat in de ArenA krijgen?! 
In vergelijking met dat stadion daar is het alsof ze naar een gymzaaltje gaan :Big Grin:  

Trouwens ook een leuke auto waar hij in rijdt, AMG S65  :Cool:

----------


## esound

ze willen het dan in de lengte richting zetten volgens de impressie moet dat gaan lukken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Hier staan trouwens ook nog leuke foto's:
Press.andrerieu.com: Toronto weblog :EEK!:

----------


## R. den Ridder

okay..had de grootte van die apparaten nog niet helemaal door.....
Maar als ik het goed begrijp dienen deze dus om de normaal lastig bereikbare plaatsen te bereiken..en als je dan bedenkt dat de laatste keer dat Celine nederland aandeed alweer een jaartje of tien geleden is..is het eigenlijk wel tragisch dat in de tussentijd een paar miljoen is stukgeslagen om het geluid te verbeteren..met slechts gedeeltelijk het gewenste resultaat..

overigens..als lichttech moet ik zeggen dat de show misschien wel HET voorbeeld is waarin bewezen wordt dat theaterlicht ook best rock 'n roll kan zijn, al zijn de kleurkeuzes me wat zoetsappig.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Maar als ik het goed begrijp dienen deze dus om de normaal lastig bereikbare plaatsen te bereiken..en als je dan bedenkt dat de laatste keer dat Celine nederland aandeed alweer een jaartje of tien geleden is..is het eigenlijk wel tragisch dat in de tussentijd een paar miljoen is stukgeslagen om het geluid te verbeteren..met slechts gedeeltelijk het gewenste resultaat..
> .



die dingen blazen 110 dB over 100 meter, dus je kunt er erg ver mee zonder te delayen oid. Ze zijn ooit in productie genomen voor die hal in japan, waar men met de conventionele systemen niet ver genoeg kwam, en er wegens de geringe kapsterkte niks bijgehangen mocht worden. 
Er moeten in de kluis bij Meyer nog bierviltjes liggen met daarop de eerste schetsen.....
en idd, de arena.....Laten we daar maar over zwijgen...

----------


## DJ_Compact

*Vijf extra concerten World Stadium Tour André Rieu*

 
Aan de World Stadium Tour van André Rieu zijn vijf extra concerten toegevoegd. De Maastrichts stehgeiger speelt buiten de geplande concerten in Canada, Nederland, Duitsland en België ook nog in Parijs en enkele Australische steden.
Tijdens de tour reist Rieu met het grootste mobiele decor ooit. Een replica op ware grootte van het Sissi paleis uit Wenen. In totaal doen meer dan 250 artiesten en 36 paarden mee aan deze show. De World Stadium Tour ging een paar weken geleden van start in Toronto. In de meest recente top-100 lijst van wereldwijde ticketverkoop staat André Rieu op een negende plaats. Hij scoort daarmee beter dan wereldsterren als Celine Dion, Kylie Minogue en The Police.

Bron: L1 - nieuws en sport uit Limburg

----------


## Frank@highend

Arvid je hebt een PM

----------


## Frank@highend

Even naar aanleiding van een PM die ik zojuist van AXS hebt ontvangen, wat meer info over de ''nieuwe DP'' voor het Wholehog operating system.

Ja we zijn zoals jullie wel weten met een nieuw DMX processor de DP8K deze zal 8 outputs hebben en op de achterkant ethercon conectoren voor ''Hognet'' en ''Artnet''
verdere technische details kan ik nog niet op ingaan, maar zullen spoedig volgen.

----------


## jakkes72

Meer info is ook te vinden op PSW Sound Reinforcement Forums: LAB: The Classic Live Audio Board => World Stadium Tour André Rieu

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=15009200156

----------


## axs

> Even naar aanleiding van een PM die ik zojuist van AXS hebt ontvangen, wat meer info over de ''nieuwe DP'' voor het Wholehog operating system.
> 
> Ja we zijn zoals jullie wel weten met een nieuw DMX processor de DP8K deze zal 8 outputs hebben en op de achterkant ethercon conectoren voor ''Hognet'' en ''Artnet''
> verdere technische details kan ik nog niet op ingaan, maar zullen spoedig volgen.




Dan hadden we beiden beetje gelijk  :Smile: 
Thanks voor de info Frank!

----------


## Gast1401081

> Even naar aanleiding van een PM die ik zojuist van AXS hebt ontvangen, wat meer info over de ''nieuwe DP'' voor het Wholehog operating system.
> 
> Ja we zijn zoals jullie wel weten met een nieuw DMX processor de DP8K deze zal 8 outputs hebben en op de achterkant ethercon conectoren voor ''Hognet'' en ''Artnet''
> verdere technische details kan ik nog niet op ingaan, maar zullen spoedig volgen.



stond dat stoorapparaat op de Rieu-show??? Nee, want hij moet nog ontwikkeld worden....

we zijn bij ************** bezig een systeem te bedenken dat deze hele show in 1 keer in een attachékoffertje stopt... draait nog niet, enne meer kan ik er niet over zeggen..

mod,, help...

----------


## som

> stond dat stoorapparaat op de Rieu-show??? Nee, want hij moet nog ontwikkeld worden....
> 
> we zijn bij ************** bezig een systeem te bedenken dat deze hele show in 1 keer in een attachékoffertje stopt... draait nog niet, enne meer kan ik er niet over zeggen..
> 
> mod,, help...



poehee, ruim 100! containers materiaal in 1! koffertje,
zo'n compressiesysteem zou ik ook niet willen delen hoor! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gast1401081

> poehee, ruim 100! containers materiaal in 1! koffertje,
> zo'n compressiesysteem zou ik ook niet willen delen hoor!



 
werkt op atoomkracht... maar das niet overal voorhanden...meer kan ik er niet over zeggen..

----------


## voederbietel

hey esound,

sinds wanneer ga je ook mee met de buitendienst? of ging je als technische ondersteuning mee? wel gaaf, ik heb vorig jaar een week in de efteling met rieu gezeten, veel kleiner maar dat vond ik al gaaf! :Smile:  groeten aan de td!

----------


## esound

ze hadden een td'er nodig omdat er zoveel spul hing.  :Smile: 
Was een leuke ervaring.

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

> Zeer ontroerend deze discussies over de relevantie van deze show. Mijn stelling: een ieder die mocht denken dat dit niet interessant is: get a life!
> 
> Nu even inhoudelijk: is er ook echte info? Wie is de LD? Is er inside info aanwezig over netwerksysteem dat gebruikt is etc. Draaien de Hog3's al op de nieuwe DP of nog oude ?



Hoi arvid.

moet je nog echt nadenken wel netwerk systeem er gebruikt zou zijn  :Smile: 

Joost van Eenbergen
ELC lighting

----------


## axs

Tekst van Bart Vanstiphout op LN





> The main designer of the show is Maurice Verbeek. HenkJan checked the design for the tv/dvd recordings and Bas de Vries was in Toronto as the assistent LD (for tv/dvd). GertJan Houben and Peter Bosua were the programmers/operators. GertJan was controlling a Hog III with 11 DP's connected and Peter had 4 DP's connected. At the end it came down to 49 dmx universes wich ran from the DP's direct in to the ELC node4's and node8's and some Maxxyz routers at the FOH. From here a fiber with the 49 artnet universes went to centre stage. Here again there were fibers to the SR and SL dimcity's and from these dimcity's a fiber cable ran to the flying dimcity's islands.
> 
> Since a lot of ELC node4 were uses (these are only 10MBit, the node8's are 100MBit) I used also a couple of the new ELC Switch LX on which a universe filter can be configured for each port. In this way the node4 only got the universes that they needed without being overwhelmed with (for those nodes) lots of useless traffic. Also the switches I brought had 2 fiber ports.

----------


## PeterZwart

> Het is idd een flinke hoop staal wat ze voor het decor nodig hebben. Hier een foto van de testopbouw van deze constructie:




t lijkt meer op alle klaptruss van nederland :Big Grin: 

wel bruut...    kijk 1 zo'n foto hoeveel creatie er wel niet in zit...

ik sta dr wel van te kijken!

ik zou er best eens achter de schermpjes willen kijken!

----------


## ostracized

klaptruss? ik denk dat t shitload of steigermateriaal is...

----------


## Outline

Wat zou het opbrengen als we het naar de schrootboer brengen? Waarschijnlijk wel genoeg voor een aardige vakantie...

*Here again there were fibers to the SR and SL _dimcity's_ and from these _dimcity's_ a fiber cable ran to the flying _dimcity's islands_.*

Geen Dim-Steden meer, nee, complete (gevlogen) Dim-EILANDEN!

----------


## spiegelbol

Hey Esound,

Dat zijn foto's vanuit mijn hotelkamer......kost je weer een biertje.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AJB

> Hoi arvid.
> 
> moet je nog echt nadenken wel netwerk systeem er gebruikt zou zijn 
> 
> Joost van Eenbergen
> ELC lighting



Je hebt helemaal gelijk Joost: ik had het vermoeden natuurlijk al moeten opperen  :Smile:  Maar ja: what else could it be... 

Blij om te lezen dat het zo stabiel is geworden uiteindelijk, nice job ELC / FPS boyz!

----------


## esound

> Hey Esound,
> 
> Dat zijn foto's vanuit mijn hotelkamer......kost je weer een biertje....



Mocht je willen was van uit de lounge, dus geef dat biertje maar weer aan mij

----------


## Showtime

er staat ook een filmpje op youtube geeft iets meer indruk van de omvang van het tourtje.

YouTube - Andre Rieu World Stadion Tour 2007 2008

----------


## Stage-Q

in Maart ga ik mee naar Dusseldorf (powershop)...en de rest is nog niet bekend met welke shows ik mee ga van rieu, waarschijnlijk nog wel wat europese landen en australie...en verder wil namelijk ook nog in nederland m'n dingetjes doen op festivals (geluid )


Heb al foto's / filmpjes e.d. bekeken....inderdaad.... HUGE...

----------


## Stage-Q

damn, wat een show is dat zeg..

voor de liefhebbers zijn er op de powerhop hyves wat fototjes van dusseldorf te vinden.

The powershop - Hyves.nl

qua stroom, echt een waanzin wat daar aan machines en bekabeling heen gaat, maar wel vet

----------


## vaud

vorige week was meneer rieu bij "de wereld draait door"
hij vertelde dat ze nu nog zo'n  podium/paleis/decor extra aan het bouwen zijn voor de tour in australië.

ach ja, twee is altijd beter dan één!

----------


## Elmo

The powershop - Hyves.nl

ik dat een UM wat ik zie? tourt AR met Meyer of alleen met Meyer monitoren?

----------


## Gast1401081

> The powershop - Hyves.nl
> 
> ik dat een UM wat ik zie? tourt AR met Meyer of alleen met Meyer monitoren?



milo, 650R2, (of al 700's? ) en bijna de hele Ultrawinkel, zo'n beetje ...

----------


## badboyscrew

ohjee een hijskraan op de heilige mat hebben ze weer een smoesje als ze verliezen  :Smile:

----------


## kees22

wat voor connector is dit???????
lijkt nie op CEE materiaal.

The powershop - Hyves.nl

heb ik nog nooit eerder gezien
hoeveel ampere mag hier over heen?

een foto terug zie je hem beter

----------


## jakkes72

Vanavond is dit op tv:
(Bron : TVGids.nl)
Op 14 en 15 december 2007 vond in Toronto de wereldpremière plaats van André Rieu's World Stadium Concerttour A romantic Vienna night. Voor deze tournee heeft André Rieu een replica op ware grootte van het Weense kasteel Schönbrunn gebouwd. We volgen van dichtbij de voorbereidingen van dit megaspektakel met André Rieu en vooral met zijn zoon Pierre, verantwoordelijk voor het hele project. We krijgen een uniek en persoonlijk kijkje achter de schermen van dit grootste reizende decor ooit. Van de opbouw, het ontwerp en voorbereidingen in de werkplaats in Maastricht, tot en met de laatste superspannende minuten voor aanvang van de show in Toronto. Vooral in de laatste dagen en uren lijkt alles te mislukken. Verlate zeecontainers met de instrumenten en kostuums en zelfs een totale stroombreuk dreigen roet in het eten te gooien. Pas een kwartier voor aanvang lijkt de rampspoed afgewend en kan de wereldpremière met 50.000 fans in het Roger's Center in Toronto doorgaan.

----------


## Gast1401081

> wat voor connector is dit???????
> lijkt nie op CEE materiaal.
> 
> The powershop - Hyves.nl
> 
> heb ik nog nooit eerder gezien
> hoeveel ampere mag hier over heen?
> 
> een foto terug zie je hem beter



ep5... standaard canon/itt , ook in nederland vrij verkrijgbaar...wil je er een paar voor je verzameling?

----------


## jakkes72

De EP 5 connectoren dacht ik te kennen voor oa luidspreker gebruik bij Meyer, EP4 en EP6 bij oa EAW, maar de foto lijkt me meer een toepassing voor (kracht)stroom?

----------


## Gast1401081

je bedoelt deze links onderin acterop de UM-1?

----------


## LJmalcolm

deze dus : http://www.amphenol.com.au/catalogue/Amphenol_EP_AP.pdf of kijk ik naar de verkeerde connector?


grtz malcolm

----------


## G_D

HIER nog een foto die iets duidelijker is over de connector, ook dat die 250 A kan hebben.

----------


## kees22

ik bedoelde dus die connector die G_D aangeeft

----------


## moderator

Grootste tour ooit en de discussie buigt af naar een stekker...not!

----------


## Gast1401081

> Grootste tour ooit en de discussie buigt af naar een stekker...not!



hoeveel stekkers, connectoren, multipins, akkermans etc zijn er tijdens deze tour naar schatting geplugd??

( indicatie, : 192 kanaals menger)

----------


## Erik steeman

Even los vad het stekkertje:
Klopt het dat in de Arena slechts een deel van het decor stond? 
Ik heb de indruk dat ik aan beide zijden een uitbouw mis, ten opzichte van b.v. Toronto.  :Confused: 
En dan was het in de Arena al in de lengte van het veld neergezet vanwege ruimtegebrek!!

----------


## mustang1

Ja, klopt helemaal. Dit was de kleine versie...

----------


## KlankOntwerp

Dankzij deze topic wil ik er nu heel graag heen, niet vanwege de muziek (Weense Klassieken vind ik net de meest saaie periode uit de Westerse muziekgeschiedenis) maar vanwege de grootsheid en techniek. Mijn ouders zijn in de ArenA geweest en vonden het helemaal geweldig. Daar doet iedereen, André en zijn gehele crew het uiteindelijk voor: een sprookje neerzetten waar mensen van kunnen genieten. Diep, diep respect voor André en alle medewerkers.

Als mijn agenda het toelaat ga ik in Brussel deze produktie beleven.

----------


## mustang1

Veel plezier!

----------


## esound

zou als ik jou was zeker gaan is echt de moeite waard heb de show nu 2x gezien    ( toronto en de arena ) en blijf onder de indruk

----------


## DJ_Compact

Gister te horen gekregen dat er veranderingen komen! Het layher gaat plaats maken voor stageco torens. Ook heeft rieu het in zijn kop gekregen om de hele zooi binnen 12 uur in australië op te bouwen, en in 12 uur ook weer af te breken. De gek!

----------


## Upgrading your system

tsjah.

de stageco torens kan ik me voorstellen. deze zijn sneller op te bouwen en dit heeft een voordeel.
enige is echter dat ze het dus de wereld rond moeten slepen want deze rommel is niet overal in de verhuur. layer heeft bijna iedere steigeraar van formaat wel liggen.

Ben benieuwd

----------


## kokkie

> Gister te horen gekregen dat er veranderingen komen! Het layher gaat plaats maken voor stageco torens. Ook heeft rieu het in zijn kop gekregen om de hele zooi binnen 12 uur in australië op te bouwen, en in 12 uur ook weer af te breken. De gek!



Geweldige roddels met een kern van waarheid, maar die zo omschreven kant nog wal raken. Ik heb ook een paar dingen in de wandelgangen gehoord, maar dan met wat vage achtergrond informatie. Geen idee waarom Andre Rieu hier als: 'de gek!' wordt omschreven, want het gaat om zuiver productietechnische beslissingen.

----------


## MarkRombouts

en het mooie daarvan is dat de productienele en logistieke beslissingen worden genomen door de zoon van de violist Rieu, ik dacht dat hij Pierre heette !!

----------


## Carl

Nou ja, om zo'n podiumpje in 12 uren te willen bouwen lijkt me aardig gek.
Maar als hij het voor elkaar krijgt, is hij toch tenminste een geniale gek!
Ik ben geen steigerbouwer of rigger, en heb maar weinig ervaring in klussen met deze omvang, maar het lijkt me nogal een grote uitdaging.
De reden zal wel zijn, meer klussen in dezelfde tijd te kunnen doen, aanvragen zat denk ik te begrijpen.

----------


## Gast1401081

hert gaat in ons vak 
a- om geld
b- om geld
c- om geld

als Rieu een dubbeltje goedkoper uit is, of er een of twee shows meer kan draaien: de klant betaalt, en bepaalt. Als het zaaltje waar hij staat daags ervoor nog gebruikt wordt voor een bridge-instuif : sja, dan - tegen meerprijs- anders (sneller) bouwen...

we gaan het meemaken.

----------


## esound

Het podium word niet in 12 uur gebouwd dit kan niet is het iets te groot voor, maar in 2,5 dag. De complete lichtset moet in 12 uur hangen. ( opzich ook al een uitdaging  :EEK!:  ) Dit is wat ik gehoord heb.

----------


## DJ_Compact

> Het podium word niet in 12 uur gebouwd dit kan niet is het iets te groot voor, maar in 2,5 dag. De complete lichtset moet in 12 uur hangen. ( opzich ook al een uitdaging  ) Dit is wat ik gehoord heb.



Ja klopt, ik had het verkeerd begrepen hoorde ik gisteren. De lichtset in 12 uur. Opzich ook wel aardige klus dacht ik zo  :Wink:  

En kokkie, het zijn Mestreechteneren, dus dan zijn ze van zichzelf al gek!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

kwam wat fraaie foto´s tegen.
bij een site met een indrukwekkende cv.

canada 1
Quinty&#039;s Sound - AndrÃ© Rieu Toronto Canada 1
canada 2
Quinty&#039;s Sound - AndrÃ© Rieu Canada Toronto 2
canada 3
Quinty&#039;s Sound - AndrÃ© Rieu Canada Toronto 3

Wenen
Quinty&#039;s Sound - Andre Rieu in Vienna (Wenen) Austria

leuk te zien voor muzikanten zoals ik die normaal met 8 meter truss werken...als het past in de zaal  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

